

Ask YC: Demo Day, the results? - rokhayakebe

ask YC: Demo Day, the results?
======
webwright
The results are that every single startup has a pile of business cards from
people who are interested (to a wildly varying degree).

Now we have dozens of additional demo days, pitching in front of the many
people who gave us the aforementioned business cards. After that, haggling
over term sheets. After that, lawyers. After that, money. After that, we
actually have to build and grow a business (the hard part-- most of the funded
companies will likely fail).

In short, the jury is still out-- and will be for years. ;-)

------
ivankirigin
The immediate result is that all the YC folks went out and got a few drinks.
The rest will take a bit of time to settle.

------
ryan
all 19 companies gave amazing presentations. I'm sure all will be spending the
next few weeks talking to potential investors and figuring out how to take
their businesses to the next level.

Expect to hear a lot more news about the companies from this batch - there are
a lot of really amazing teams.

